# Dell Inspiron 6400 Wirless Network Problem

## ninjabadger

I am having trouble getting a laptop connect to my wireless router.  I have installed the kernel option as per the iwlwifi and networking guide and have gotten as far as the following:

```
purple ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

/etc/conf.d/net: line 5: key_BTHomeHub-12XX=s:mykey enc_open: command not found

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

```

```
purple ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=("dhcp")

modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="BTHomeHub-12XX"

key_$essid_wlan0="s:mykey enc_open"

preferred_aps=($essid_wlan0)

#associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

```

```

purple ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

purple ~ # 

```

Anyone have any ideas on where I am going wrong and why I am getting the unknown command?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Rexilion

The SIOCSIFFLAGS errors are probably caused by this:

/etc/conf.d/net: line 5: key_BTHomeHub-12XX=s:mykey enc_open: command not found

Looks like that line is somehow incorrect.

My advice, switch to NetworkManager because that makes configuring a lot easier and more robust.

----------

## ninjabadger

Thanks for the tip, I am installing various things and at the moment just have a bare system, I will give NetworkManager a go once I get X up.

----------

